# Chevy Colorado 2004 setup?



## yandy (Jan 27, 2008)

I own a 2004 Chevy Colorado Z71 4x4 Extended Cab with the 5 cylinder engine.

I will only be blading my drive way and live on an acreage.

What is a good setup?

What will it cost me?

Other suggestions than getting a blade for the truck?

Thanks!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*plow truck*

7 ' boss sport duty ,hand held or joystick control smart hitch 2 i don't know pricing in your area might be around $4300.00-$4400.00 get the shoe option kit


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You could also look into the sno-way plows. A member on here (toby4492 I think) is a rep for sno-way.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

wild bill;499393 said:


> 7 ' boss sport duty ,hand held or joystick control smart hitch 2 i don't know pricing in your area might be around $4300.00-$4400.00 get the shoe option kit


Welcome to Plowsite yandy.

Thanks Mark, you beat me by one minute. Just checked the Boss site and they do not recommend any model for this configuration. They say that all models will exceed the front GAWR.

The Sno-Way 22 series will fit this application. You can learn more by visiting our factory website, http://www.snoway.com .


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Boss does have a plow that will go on your truck. There is like 4 guys in my area that run them without any problems. I think one guy even has the 7'6'' sport plow. The snow way would work out a little better tho, because the boss snow plow is so lite @ only I think 350pounds or close to it. The snow way you'll be able to get down pressure.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

buy a homesteader. weighs like 300lbs. costs like $2000. perfect for doing just a driveway. or go to like the LD series or sport duty plow they weight like 500lbs and cost like 2500-3000


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Fisher Homesteader- my neighbor has one on his colorado and he loves it!


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Snoway 22 Series Would Work Well We Have Done A Couple In Fact We Just Did One About Two Weeks Ago


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I would do the sno-with down pressure. I have seen 2 colorados with small blizzards on them in my area lately.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

I Think Tom Can Dig Up A Picture Of One If He Has Room In His Files... His Calander Girls Take Up Alot Of That Space You Know


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

II put a blizzard 680LT on my s10 blazer. Not sure if they are the same frame or not


----------

